# Need help understanding the Jehovahs Witness wonky resurrection view



## Rob Marsh (May 8, 2014)

I had an animated encounter with a pair of JW's yesterday who I think were expecting a quick tract dropoff and not a dynamic interaction and challenges (Interestingly enough, they were unable to give much of a response when challenged on Jesus as a "creation" and yet also creator of "all things" (John 1:3), as I recently read in this comic, of all places: Adam4d.com - Take a Jehovah’s Witness to John 1:3, and this proved very helpful.)

Here's my question though: one of the JWs started going off on their view of the death and resurrection of Christ, and I just couldn't follow what he was talking about as he fired through this stuff a little too quickly. Can someone please help me understand what the Watchtower teaches about the state of Jesus physically and spiritually following the crucifixion? I'd like to formulate some responses but I tripped up here, largely because I couldn't follow the comments he was making. I'd like to have a better response ready for next time.

Thanks!


----------



## raydixon9 (May 8, 2014)

Try carm.org. They have a bunch of resources for understanding and witnessing to JWs.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 27, 2014)

From recollection I think that Jahovaweh Witness' believe that Jesus didn't experience a bodily resurrection. You need to realise that JWs teach a modified conditional immortality position, soul sleep of the dead & that 
only believers are resurrected, they teach that the wicked remain dead & buried  & are not raised immortal or mortal or at all for judgment & Divine retribution.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;VE3zp9FiyiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE3zp9FiyiQ[/video]


He a video that talks about their beliefs.


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 28, 2014)

From my understanding the JW teach Jesus was not Resurrected in the same body in which he was crucified but rather his body was destroyed and recreated by God, thus it was not the same.


----------



## MichaelNZ (May 28, 2014)

Jehovah's Witnesses believe that Jesus is Michael the Archangel, the first created being. My understanding is that after the Crucifixion (which they believe to have happened on a straight torture stake, not a cross), Jesus' body disappeared and three days later, Michael/Jesus created a new body.

But yes, as Ray mentioned, CARM is probably _the_ best place for info on JWs.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 28, 2014)

> The Witnesses believe that at death the human Jesus “dissolved into gas” and remains extinct forever. It was the spirit Jesus who rose from the dead; materializations of a body were effected to give the apostles the impression of a resurrected body.[28] All of this is in perfect keeping with Rutherford’s belief that in comparison with testifying to the honor of Jehovah human salvation occupies a secondary place. Needless to say, although the Witnesses regard Christ as the first-born of the creation, the ransomer who provides a second chance for all who need it, the leader of Jehovah’s people in their witnessing to Him, He is far short of being “very God of very God.” The churches’ creeds which use such language to describe Jesus are dubbed “gibberish” by Russell.



Taken from John Gerstner's booklet The Teachings of Jehovah's Witnesses

Teachings of Jehovah’s Witnesses by Dr. John H. Gerstner | RPCNA Covenanter


----------



## Rob Marsh (May 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the answers. I can't figure out how the JW's can give an answer for the empty tomb if Jesus just turned into gas, according to the John Gerstner quote above. They've been out in force lately, though, so I need all the resources I can find for responding to them.

Thanks


----------

